# First shots



## JBen (Jan 13, 2012)

Just now starting to take some shots of my tank, playing with different lenses, configurations and lighting. Thus far I'm finding I like using my 70-200 with and without tubes, and my macro but will want to experiment with some other things as time goes by.

Looking forward to the day I have near limitless options for subject matter.

70-200mm
1/200th at f2.8









1/200th at f2.8









1/18th at f18









1/160th at f8


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

nice shots.


----------

